# Warum taucht Mindfactory nicht mehr in der Preisvergleich auf?



## Manfred_89 (3. Januar 2015)

Immer häufiger werden angebotene Produkte über Mindfactory in der Suchmaske im Preisvergleich nocht mehr angezeigt.
Woran liegt das?

Beispiel: A8-7600  PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Januar 2015)

Generell stimmt es ja nicht, habe viele spontane Links auch  mit der üblichen Platzierung gefunden, aber warum es gerade bei der CPU nicht ist, verstehe ich auch nicht, weil....Lieferbar ist die lt MF Homepage...Vielleicht ein Bug ?


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. Januar 2015)

beim RAM ist es jenfalls das selbe Problem


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Januar 2015)

komisch. Das MF zeitweise manche Artikel nicht hat (Stichwort Gigabyte Boykott, letztes Jahr, glaube ich), ist ja nix neues, vielleicht mal bei MF anfragen, vielleicht freuen die sich ja über einen Wink.


----------



## Atent123 (4. Januar 2015)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> komisch. Das MF zeitweise manche Artikel nicht hat (Stichwort Gigabyte Boykott, letztes Jahr, glaube ich), ist ja nix neues, vielleicht mal bei MF anfragen, vielleicht freuen die sich ja über einen Wink.



Was war den beim Gigabyte Boykott ? Habe das gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja, im letzten Jahr (glaub ich) hatten die wohl irgend ein Dissenz mit GB, da haben sie die Ware abverkauft und konnte dann einige Wochen keine GB Bretter ordnern..Hat sich dann abser schnell wieder offenbar gelöst..


----------



## Manfred_89 (4. Januar 2015)

...ich erinnere daran, dass im Preisvergleich von Geizhals keine MF Artikel mehr angezeigt werden, diese  jedoch auf der Homepage vom MF verfügbar sind...


----------

